# BMW Bavaria C22 RDS BP3836



## DragonGT (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi guys, i have a E36 from 1994, and it has this radio unit --> BMW Bavaria C22 RDS BP3836. The problem that i have is that about 6 months ago my battery died and when i replaced the battery the radio was locked. I could not find the code to unlock it and i was trying many times with diferent codes. Finally the radio does not accept any code in the screen i can only see this --> "----".

Anyone knows what can i do to get the radio to accept the code again ???

Thanks !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

The radio is now locked.

Need to let the car sit with the key in position 2 for ~1 hour.

Then you can enter the code.


----------

